# Cork Floods



## villa 1 (20 Nov 2009)

Hi Folks .The real capital is under water. Incredible damage but where's the media coverage? Little bit of a sprinkler in dublin ireland and there is a mass emergency. Cork City, and many west cork towns are under several feet of water, incredible scenes!!


----------



## galleyslave (20 Nov 2009)

er, is it not all over rte? aaroadwatch etc..?


----------



## Betsy Og (20 Nov 2009)

villa 1 said:


> Hi Folks .The real capital is under water. Incredible damage but where's the media coverage? Little bit of a sprinkler in dublin ireland and there is a mass emergency. Cork City, and many west cork towns are under several feet of water, incredible scenes!!


 
I'm sure d'eggazm'nar and Paschal Sheehy are all over it, and Echo Echo man is in his waders selling the story to passers by ... in their canoes.

I think after that mechanical implement Stephen Ireland had his whinge against Dublin last week there's no appetite for People Republic Paranoia.

Feel very sorry for the businesses there, awful in the run up to Christmas, and I do enjoy a days shopping there in the week after Christmas.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2009)

There's a series of photos doing the rounds on e-mail.

It looks pretty bad.

Think of the impact if that happened in a city !


----------



## RMCF (20 Nov 2009)

How much is this gonna cost the country?

The scenes were terrible. I haven't seen water as high as that on the news for years.Feel so sorry for those people affected. Their houses will be ruined.


----------



## villa 1 (20 Nov 2009)

Yes, especially in a country like Dublin, oh I mean Ireland!!


----------



## galleyslave (20 Nov 2009)

we need more of these 
[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (20 Nov 2009)

That's typical of what happens when someone from Cork imports a timber-frame house from Australia.


----------



## galleyslave (20 Nov 2009)

well, the good thing see, is where the door is... flood proof.. and the shape of the roof is conducive to rowing it around


----------



## S.L.F (20 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> That's typical of what happens when someone from Cork imports a timber-frame house from Australia.


 
LOL

Very good


----------



## Graham_07 (20 Nov 2009)

Army now called in for transport & to help hospitals. Mercy hospital badly hit A & E there closed and U.C.C. closed til 30 Nov. Don't ever remember anything this bad from floods. Earlier was even a package holiday warning on radio "don't drink the water".


----------



## bond-007 (20 Nov 2009)

At least Plastic Sheeting is covering Cork!


----------



## Sconhome (20 Nov 2009)

Yeah I heard the Mythbusters where in Ireland to dispell the myth that Cork floats.

Look at the mess they left behind them. . . .


----------



## Tinker Bell (20 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> That's typical of what happens when someone from Cork imports a timber-frame house from Australia.


If you look at your laptop from the other side of your desk, it doesn't look as bad


----------



## Tinker Bell (20 Nov 2009)

villa 1 said:


> Hi Folks .The real capital is under water. Incredible damage but where's the media coverage? Little bit of a sprinkler in dublin ireland and there is a mass emergency. Cork City, and many west cork towns are under several feet of water, incredible scenes!!


It looks as if the Evening Herald sub editor has got it wrong then 
*Floods hit Cork*

Ireland's second city was today cut off as rising flood waters sparked an unprecedented emergency in Cork city.
Continue reading >


----------



## Yorrick (21 Nov 2009)

Whats the problem? Aren't Cork people able to walk on water?


----------



## Deas (21 Nov 2009)

villa 1 said:


> Hi Folks .The real capital is under water. Incredible damage but where's the media coverage? Little bit of a sprinkler in dublin ireland and there is a mass emergency. Cork City, and many west cork towns are under several feet of water, incredible scenes!!



Strange post!  IMO Cork is getting lions share of coverage - on radio now.  Not sure about the reference to Dublin.


----------



## Teatime (21 Nov 2009)

Galway's floods are much better than Cork's floods!! Shure most of Cork's floods were man-made when they opened some dam...

High tides and a rising Lough Corrib mean things are only getting worse here.


----------



## corkgal (22 Nov 2009)

Teatime said:


> Galway's floods are much better than Cork's floods!! Shure most of Cork's floods were man-made when they opened some dam...
> 
> High tides and a rising Lough Corrib mean things are only getting worse here.



We have a cool dam.


----------



## RMCF (22 Nov 2009)

As sad as all this is over the last few days, and appreciating that many people have lost a lot in damaged homes/farms etc, I still can't believe the amount of 'blame game' being spouted on TV and radio reports.

We seem to have turned into a nation of moaning gits in recent times. This is 99% a force of nature problem, not the Gov's, yet I hear people complaining that Gov ministers aren't standing knee deep in the water to appreciate it.


----------



## BoscoTalking (22 Nov 2009)

yes i agree. TV3 were on that evening moaning the county manager was not available for comment - perhaps he was flat out trying to contain / sort the crisis instead of chatting to the reporters - the cheek of him. 
The people he did interview were not so into the blame game just de'me'ja in my opinion.


----------



## Deiseblue (22 Nov 2009)

Good to see that at least SIPTU , Impact and the TEEU have deferred their strike in Galway , Clare and Cork to work on recovery efforts .


----------



## Bluebells (23 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> As sad as all this is over the last few days, and appreciating that many people have lost a lot in damaged homes/farms etc, I still can't believe the amount of 'blame game' being spouted on TV and radio reports.
> 
> We seem to have turned into a nation of moaning gits in recent times. This is 99% a force of nature problem, not the Gov's, yet I hear people complaining that Gov ministers aren't standing knee deep in the water to appreciate it.



While the weather is to blame, most of the effects of the weather would not have been so severe, if the spots on the roads that always gather water had been fixed by the various local authorities.


----------



## RMCF (23 Nov 2009)

But surely the topography of the land/roads hasn't changed in recent decades, and this is 1st time I can remember flooding as severe as this, which for me would simply point to freak weather and not the Gov's fault


----------



## Mpsox (23 Nov 2009)

I was listenting to Joe Duffy on the radio on Friday talking to someone who was trapped upstairs in her flat due to flooding in Fermoy. When Joe asked her if the army or Gardai or anyone knew she was there, she goes "I don't think so". He asked her if she had called anyone to let them know and she goes "no". Says a lot about how this country has changed that we'll call a radio station rather then trying to be practical

I do think the County Councils have to take a lot of blame for this, with some ridiculous planning approvals granted for building on flood plains. I'm a Cork exile in Carlow, the wife was telling me that the area where the appartment blocks were built which were shown on the news as flooded, has always flooded, more or less every year, so why on earth was planning permission given to build there?


----------



## Purple (23 Nov 2009)

If I was a religious man I’d say that the Cork floods were a punishment from God for the hubris of the locals 
Since I’m not I think it’s fair to say that it’s all Fianna Fail’s fault (perhaps with some blame falling on the banks). 
We can certainly rule out bad luck since there’s no connection between living beside a river and the likelihood of being flooded.


----------



## Howitzer (23 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> But surely the topography of the land/roads hasn't changed in recent decades, and this is 1st time I can remember flooding as severe as this, which for me would simply point to freak weather and not the Gov's fault


Actually it is possible to predict these things. Here's an example from NI where they produced a web site which shows historical flooding and uses some predictive analysis to show where future flooding should occur.

[broken link removed]

Click button at bottom of page.

If you can predict it you can do something about it's effects.


----------



## Howitzer (23 Nov 2009)

And as if to disprove the point a politician jumps on the bandwagon.

http://www.independent.ie/national-...r-hitech-map-to-prevent-flooding-1951164.html


----------



## csirl (23 Nov 2009)

Howitzer said:


> Actually it is possible to predict these things. Here's an example from NI where they produced a web site which shows historical flooding and uses some predictive analysis to show where future flooding should occur.
> 
> [broken link removed]
> 
> ...


 
The OPW has one for Ireland:

[broken link removed]


----------



## corkgal (23 Nov 2009)

Flooding is a land use issue. Chop down the trees, put down non porous concrete, remove the natural flood plains, what do you expect?


----------



## Howitzer (23 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> The OPW has one for Ireland:
> 
> [broken link removed]


IMO, the NI one is a lot better. The OPW one gives you information, the NI one tells you a story.


----------



## roker (23 Nov 2009)

Corkgal: Flooding is a land use issue. Chop down the trees, put down non porous concrete, remove the natural flood plains, what do you expect? 

How does this produce more rain?


----------



## Purple (23 Nov 2009)

roker said:


> Flooding is a land use issue. Chop down the trees, put down non porous concrete, remove the natural flood plains, what do you expect?
> 
> How does this produce more rain?



People have been building on flood plains for the last 10'000 years. If you build on a flood plain then you will get the odd flood there. It's like building in a desert and complaining about the heat.


----------



## cork (23 Nov 2009)

The new £25m County Library was also flooded.

It was due to open on Friday.


----------



## Latrade (23 Nov 2009)

cork said:


> The new £25m County Library was also flooded.
> 
> It was due to open on Friday.


 
€25m? Sheesh how many copies of Roy Keane's "auto" biography does on town need?


----------



## Purple (23 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> €25m? Sheesh how many copies of Roy Keane's "auto" biography does on town need?



LOL, excellent!


----------



## galleyslave (23 Nov 2009)

ah, will ye leave cork alone. The place is home these days! The price of the pint is better than Dublin, lots more green space, the english market, west cork, sure, what more could ye want... except high ground.


----------



## Graham_07 (23 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> €25m? Sheesh how many copies of Roy Keane's "auto" biography does on town need?


 
At least the Dublin libraries weren't affected by the floods. It would be a shame if both books there were damaged as I hear that one of them hasn't even been coloured in yet.


----------



## cork (23 Nov 2009)

It is not a lending library.

It is a reference library.

€25 million of a reference library. Beat that.


----------



## dewdrop (23 Nov 2009)

City of Culture dont you know


----------



## ninsaga (23 Nov 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> At least the Dublin libraries weren't affected by the floods. It would be a shame if both books there were damaged as I hear that one of them hasn't even been coloured in yet.



Aaaaahhhhh I love it!


----------



## baldyman27 (24 Nov 2009)

Corkgal's theory of land use does hold water (pardon the pun), the more non-porous area of land, the less natural drainage occurs and run-off is much greater. AFAIK, the idea of planning permission being a prerequisite to paving green areas such as front lawns in urban areas has been mooted, if not already implemented. That said, seemingly we were hit with a 1-in-800 year storm and the ground was already saturated so one could presume that serious flooding would have occurred regardless. I live in the sticks and we got hit fairly badly too, though it did dissipate pretty quickly.


----------



## colin79ie (24 Nov 2009)

Cork city is built more or less on an island. Only one road into the city centre, not over a bridge. It also sits on Marshland.

Has anyone ever driven into Cork city centre without going down a fairly large hill?


----------



## shammy feen (24 Nov 2009)

Yeah..ive driven from Blackpool to the city centre..its fairly flat


----------



## galleyslave (24 Nov 2009)

cork said:


> It is not a lending library.
> 
> It is a reference library.
> 
> €25 million of a reference library. Beat that.


still a lot of copies of roy keanes book *g*


----------



## elefantfresh (24 Nov 2009)

I just read on RTE website the following.



> The Taoiseach, Brian Cowen, has announced in the Dáil that an initial €10 million will be made avaiable in humanitarian aid to those worst affected by the floods.



If they can find 10 million "just like that" for this issue - how come they couldnt find it for the girls vaccine a couple of months ago?


----------



## sunrock (24 Nov 2009)

colin79ie said:


> Cork city is built more or less on an island. Only one road into the city centre, not over a bridge. It also sits on Marshland.
> 
> Has anyone ever driven into Cork city centre without going down a fairly large hill?


 
Yes.....I  prefer not to enter cork city center going down Patricks hill.


----------



## Complainer (24 Nov 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> I just read on RTE website the following.
> 
> 
> 
> If they can find 10 million "just like that" for this issue - how come they couldnt find it for the girls vaccine a couple of months ago?


Far be it from me to defend our Govt, but this is a cheap shot.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

elefantfresh said:


> I just read on RTE website the following.
> 
> 
> 
> If they can find 10 million "just like that" for this issue - how come they couldnt find it for the girls vaccine a couple of months ago?



That's water under the bridge.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

ninsaga said:


> Aaaaahhhhh I love it!



...but your location says that you're in Dublin...


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> ...but your location says that you're in Dublin...


 
Fair play, Ninsaga. Reading about The Wooden Horse of Troy obviously paid off.


----------



## Purple (24 Nov 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Fair play, Ninsaga. Reading about The Wooden Horse of Troy obviously paid off.



I'd say you'd be glad of Odysseus's boats down there at the moment, not his horse.


----------



## Lex Foutish (24 Nov 2009)

Purple said:


> I'd say you'd be glad of Odysseus's boats down there at the moment, not his horse.


 
Naw. We're sorted, thanks! 

http://images.google.ie/imgres?imgu...ry&gbv=2&hl=en&sa=G&ei=j18MS7WUENGB4QaplvDqAw


----------

